# Uber drivers against hate



## iropyro (Jan 29, 2017)

Uber drivers,
Authorities at airports are detaining Muslims and enforcing the bigoted, islamophobic Muslim ban. NYC cab drivers have already joined the resistance and are refusing to service JFK until Muslims stop being detained and deported at the airport. Many uber drivers are acting as scab strike breakers and standing on the wrong side of history. 
Please join the resistance and don't service your major airports until Muslim ban is lifted.

Thank you


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

sorry I'm Mexican I have my own problem....


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Wrong side of history?

There is no right side of history, only the winner and the 2 sided versions.

Muslims do zero to nothing to control their fanatics, someone had to make it harder.

So cab drivers are with us now? I thought they hated us.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Please take your agenda elsewhere. You've posted this exact thing all over this forum and slowly each is being removed... how about you also speak about the drivers that are US citizens and can't make a descent wage? And how about you mention all the middle eastern countries who are also refusing to take refugees? Don't be so one sided.

http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...y-doing-so-exposes-them-to-risk-of-terrorism/

And this...


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> sorry I'm Mexican I have my own problem....


That's HILARIOUS


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> sorry I'm Mexican I have my own problem....


I'm American..... I'm broke with "99 Problems"


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Giggles, breitbart.... Really!!!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

iropyro said:


> Uber drivers,
> Authorities at airports are detaining Muslims and enforcing the bigoted, islamophobic Muslim ban. NYC cab drivers have already joined the resistance and are refusing to service JFK until Muslims stop being detained and deported at the airport. Many uber drivers are acting as scab strike breakers and standing on the wrong side of history.
> Please join the resistance and don't service your major airports until Muslim ban is lifted.
> 
> Thank you


Sorry money is money. There have been many driver issues that require solitary, nothing but crickets. Take another Hooku hit if you thing drivers are going off the road.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Please take your agenda elsewhere. You've posted this exact thing all over this forum and slowly each is being removed... how about you also speak about the drivers that are US citizens and can't make a descent wage? And how about you mention all the middle eastern countries who are also refusing to take refugees? Don't be so one sided.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...y-doing-so-exposes-them-to-risk-of-terrorism/
> 
> And this...


The well off Muslim countries don't want a bunch of uneducated trouble makers.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

iropyro said:


> Uber drivers,
> Authorities at airports are detaining Muslims and enforcing the bigoted, islamophobic Muslim ban. NYC cab drivers have already joined the resistance and are refusing to service JFK until Muslims stop being detained and deported at the airport. Many uber drivers are acting as scab strike breakers and standing on the wrong side of history.
> Please join the resistance and don't service your major airports until Muslim ban is lifted.
> 
> Thank you


Funny thing I saw at least a dozen Somali taxi cabs at airport this morning and uber was busy so put that in your pipe and smoke it. BTW it's not a Muslim ban stop drinking the kool-aid !


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Giggles, breitbart.... Really!!!


Hey don't judge me


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Muslims do zero to nothing to control their fanatics, someone had to make it harder.


I am no bleeding heart liberal but are white people responsible for every school shooter?

I never understood the "Muslims are responsible for terrorism" line


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I am no bleeding heart liberal but are white people responsible for every school shooter?
> 
> I never understood the "Muslims are responsible for terrorism" line


Yeah true. Disgusting human beings come in all colors


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

iropyro said:


> Uber drivers,
> Authorities at airports are detaining Muslims and enforcing the bigoted, islamophobic Muslim ban. NYC cab drivers have already joined the resistance and are refusing to service JFK until Muslims stop being detained and deported at the airport. Many uber drivers are acting as scab strike breakers and standing on the wrong side of history.
> Please join the resistance and don't service your major airports until Muslim ban is lifted.
> 
> Thank you


I love Green more than Hate. sorry cant help you


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

iropyro said:


> Uber drivers,
> Authorities at airports are detaining Muslims and enforcing the bigoted, islamophobic Muslim ban. NYC cab drivers have already joined the resistance and are refusing to service JFK until Muslims stop being detained and deported at the airport. Many uber drivers are acting as scab strike breakers and standing on the wrong side of history.
> Please join the resistance and don't service your major airports until Muslim ban is lifted.
> 
> Thank you


I'm getting so tired of this bleeding heart progressive crap. Please, take this regurgitated, self-indulgent soapbox nonsense elsewhere.


----------



## Debos (Nov 13, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> sorry I'm Mexican I have my own problem....


lol omg


----------



## tucstwo (Jan 16, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I am no bleeding heart liberal but are white people responsible for every school shooter?
> 
> I never understood the "Muslims are responsible for terrorism" line


People certainly go out of their way to blame all white people for anything they can. Don't have a job? Blame ******. Don't make as much money as your neighbor? Blame ******. Can't get into college? Blame ******. Tactical-bowlcut reject shoots up a church? Blame ******.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I am no bleeding heart liberal but are white people responsible for every school shooter?
> 
> I never understood the "Muslims are responsible for terrorism" line


That's because only white people go to school. Jk but still some truth to it


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

iropyro said:


> Uber drivers,
> Authorities at airports are detaining Muslims and enforcing the bigoted, islamophobic Muslim ban. NYC cab drivers have already joined the resistance and are refusing to service JFK until Muslims stop being detained and
> 
> deported at the airport. Many uber drivers are acting as scab strike breakers and standing on the wrong side of history.
> ...


FYI
It is not a Muslim ban. It is an action to keep our country secure.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well the NYC cabbies are probobly striking because half of them might get deported by trump..

Not saying anything racist, it's a demographic truth.

https://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/10/...n-cabbies-a-vanishing-breed-in-city.html?_r=1

According to this article 94% of NYC cabbies are foreign born.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> FYI
> It is not a Muslim ban. It is an action to keep our country secure.


....KellyAnne? Is that you?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

tucstwo said:


> People certainly go out of their way to blame all white people for anything they can. Don't have a job? Blame ******. Don't make as much money as your neighbor? Blame ******. Can't get into college? Blame ******. Tactical-bowlcut reject shoots up a church? Blame ******.


Yes but if your are white citizen born here and still have to complain about not getting decent wage with all the opportunities you had growing up , can you really blame the helpless Muslims and Mexicans ?


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

Is it hate to try and protect yourself. I lock my door every evening, not because I hate the people outside but because I love the people inside.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

tucstwo said:


> People certainly go out of their way to blame all white people for anything they can. Don't have a job? Blame ******. Don't make as much money as your neighbor? Blame ******. Can't get into college? Blame ******. Tactical-bowlcut reject shoots up a church? Blame ******.


You completely missed the point, I am not talking about people foolishly blaming white people for their probems.

I am referring to the double standard of saying "It is Muslim individuals job to denounce terrorist" when no one says "Whites should denounce this planned parenthood bomber or school shooter"


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I am no bleeding heart liberal but are white people responsible for every school shooter?
> 
> I never understood the "Muslims are responsible for terrorism" line


Is white a religion?

If they say they are killing you in the name of allah, it is about their religion. Muslims are responsible for terrorism done in the name of their religion. They are not responsible for all terrorism, and nobody says they are.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You completely missed the point, I am not talking about people foolishly blaming white people for their probems.
> 
> I am referring to the double standard of saying "It is Muslim individuals job to denounce terrorist" when no one says "Whites should denounce this planned parenthood bomber or school shooter"


Your point is silly. White is not a religion. Islam is a religion. Terrorism done in the name of allah is something Muslims should denounce.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Your point is silly. White is not a religion. Islam is a religion. Terrorism done in the name of allah is something Muslims should denounce.


You and I know darn well when they say Muslims should denounce terrorism they mean Middle Eastern people.

And remind me how many Christians apologized when that man said God told him to blow up the planned parenthood in Colorado.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I am no bleeding heart liberal but are white people responsible for every school shooter?
> 
> I never understood the "Muslims are responsible for terrorism" line


The beginnings of terrorism on U.S. soil was created by those two good 'ol boys Tim McVeigh and Terry Nichols. (OKC bombing. ) Home grown.

Oh and up here in Washington State let's not forget their own good 'ol boys. Not terrorists per say but still terrifying: Ted Bundy (O.G) Gary Ridgeway ( Green River Killer), John Yates (BTK), Robert Pickton (Vancouver BC pig Farmer),Willie Mak ( Wah-Mee massacre ), Westley Allen Dodd (175 kids molested/ killed some), Randy Roth (serial wife killer) , Kevin Coe (serial rapist) Warren Leslie Forrest( young girls )Kyle Huff ( Capital Hill mass shooter) John Allen Muhammad (DC sniper) Paul Kenneth Keller (Serial Arsonist) Martin Pang ( Arsonist killed 4 firefighters) Keith Jespersen (Happy Face Killer)and one half of the Hillside Stranglers Kenneth Bianci. Google them, and sweet dreams folks.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

Vampire76 said:


> Is it hate to try and protect yourself. I lock my door every evening, not because I hate the people outside but because I love the people inside.


But then you give a key to white Christians right? That's a ridiculous analogy.


----------



## Puntagor (Sep 2, 2016)

My dad from Middle East and my mom white then who am I????


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i am italian american mix- born here , and i have been called a muslim and an illegal. no one is safe.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You and I know darn well when they say Muslims should denounce terrorism they mean Middle Eastern people.
> 
> And remind me how many Christians apologized when that man said God told him to blow up the planned parenthood in Colorado.


I know nothing of the kind regarding Middle Eastern people. Muslims come in all colors and "races," as do the adherents of other religions such as Christianity, Buddhism, and secular humanism.

I don't remember anyone blowing up a PP in CO, but if they did, were they shouting "Jesus is Great!" as they did it? Can you point to the passage in the Bible where Jesus commands his followers to kill infidels and blow up abortion clinics? I must have missed these things when I used to be a Christian. I can point to where Islam commands such things.

Not all cultures and religions are at the same state of cultural development.

For some reason, leftists have decided that the only religion they will adopt rather than mock is Islam. And that's doubly funny because Islam is the religion that does the most to oppress women and gays of any religion-the very people leftists say they want to protect from "evil" Christians.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Please take your agenda elsewhere. You've posted this exact thing all over this forum and slowly each is being removed... how about you also speak about the drivers that are US citizens and can't make a descent wage? And how about you mention all the middle eastern countries who are also refusing to take refugees? Don't be so one sided.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...y-doing-so-exposes-them-to-risk-of-terrorism/
> 
> And this...


Grins and Giggles. Thank You. Well said. There is no common sense on the left. And now, I hear that Lyft in their infinite anti American wisdom, is giving $1 million to the ACLU so they can fight against the common sense that Trump has shown. They give that kind of money to help flood the country with those that hate America, but yet they want to come here??! And I have to fight Lyft to get my $5 cancellation fee. Typical of a California mindset, but even 10 times worse, because they are San Francisco extreme leftists, that have a hard time seeing their video screen due to the GO. HILLARY sticker on it. Sickening.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> The beginnings of terrorism on U.S. soil was created by those two good 'ol boys Tim McVeigh and Terry Nichols. (OKC bombing. ) Home grown.
> 
> Oh and up here in Washington State let's not forget their own good 'ol boys. Not terrorists per say but still terrifying: Ted Bundy (O.G) Gary Ridgeway ( Green River Killer), John Yates (BTK), Robert Pickton (Vancouver BC pig Farmer),Willie Mak ( Wah-Mee massacre ), Westley Allen Dodd (175 kids molested/ killed some), Randy Roth (serial wife killer) , Kevin Coe (serial rapist) Warren Leslie Forrest( young girls )Kyle Huff ( Capital Hill mass shooter) John Allen Muhammad (DC sniper) Paul Kenneth Keller (Serial Arsonist) Martin Pang ( Arsonist killed 4 firefighters) Keith Jespersen (Happy Face Killer)and one half of the Hillside Stranglers Kenneth Bianci. Google them, and sweet dreams folks.


Oh, OK, I understand now. Because there are white crazies that justifies flying a couple of airliners into the towers. Let's open the gates and bring in the loving Muslims. If only the whole USA could be a perfect utopia that Dearborn Michigan has become.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Hmm. Only white crazies? Out of my game of Pin the Knife on the Serial Killer I counted 1 Black, I Chinese, 1 Korean, 1 Jewish, and 1 Italian like myself. Just agreeing with Shangsta. Not all nut jobs are White. Not saying "Welcome AL Quaida." As for New York, my home, I was on Canal Street when that S*** went down. We NY'rs got our own feelings bout that. Can't post it, or it would be my last once the Mods see it. Also just like Emp9, I too with my non confirmed tan skin have been called Illegal. Funny thing tho, there are no W*ps in my family. Haven't been called a Muslim yet though.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Puntagor said:


> My dad from Middle East and my mom white then who am I????


A beautiful human being


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> Grins and Giggles. Thank You. Well said. There is no common sense on the left. And now, I hear that Lyft in their infinite anti American wisdom, is giving $1 million to the ACLU so they can fight against the common sense that Trump has shown. They give that kind of money to help flood the country with those that hate America, but yet they want to come here??! And I have to fight Lyft to get my $5 cancellation fee. Typical of a California mindset, but even 10 times worse, because they are San Francisco extreme leftists, that have a hard time seeing their video screen due to the GO. HILLARY sticker on it. Sickening.


My goodness!!! This is the most powerful example of the accuracy of the old saying "Ignorance is Bliss" that I have seen this year. Sad.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Please take your agenda elsewhere. You've posted this exact thing all over this forum and slowly each is being removed... how about you also speak about the drivers that are US citizens and can't make a descent wage? And how about you mention all the middle eastern countries who are also refusing to take refugees? Don't be so one sided.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...y-doing-so-exposes-them-to-risk-of-terrorism/
> 
> And this...


You had me until "Breitbart."


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> Grins and Giggles. Thank You. Well said. There is no common sense on the left. And now, I hear that Lyft in their infinite anti American wisdom, is giving $1 million to the ACLU so they can fight against the common sense that Trump has shown. They give that kind of money to help flood the country with those that hate America, but yet they want to come here??! And I have to fight Lyft to get my $5 cancellation fee. Typical of a California mindset, but even 10 times worse, because they are San Francisco extreme leftists, that have a hard time seeing their video screen due to the GO. HILLARY sticker on it. Sickening.


No. You're just hateful


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

Opinions are not facts.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Wombat7 said:


> You had me until "Breitbart."


I know how to stir the pot


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> I know how to stir the pot


You should really stir it by linking to NPR or MSNBC.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheAntMiami said:


> That's HILARIOUS


It's hilarious if you're not Mexican . . . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tucstwo said:


> People certainly go out of their way to blame all white people for anything they can. Don't have a job? Blame ******. Don't make as much money as your neighbor? Blame ******. Can't get into college? Blame ******. Tactical-bowlcut reject shoots up a church? Blame ******.


The Canadian version just shot up a Mosque.
Can you imagine if that had happened here ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> The beginnings of terrorism on U.S. soil was created by those two good 'ol boys Tim McVeigh and Terry Nichols. (OKC bombing. ) Home grown.
> 
> Oh and up here in Washington State let's not forget their own good 'ol boys. Not terrorists per say but still terrifying: Ted Bundy (O.G) Gary Ridgeway ( Green River Killer), John Yates (BTK), Robert Pickton (Vancouver BC pig Farmer),Willie Mak ( Wah-Mee massacre ), Westley Allen Dodd (175 kids molested/ killed some), Randy Roth (serial wife killer) , Kevin Coe (serial rapist) Warren Leslie Forrest( young girls )Kyle Huff ( Capital Hill mass shooter) John Allen Muhammad (DC sniper) Paul Kenneth Keller (Serial Arsonist) Martin Pang ( Arsonist killed 4 firefighters) Keith Jespersen (Happy Face Killer)and one half of the Hillside Stranglers Kenneth Bianci. Google them, and sweet dreams folks.


You are a BIG FAN OF KILLERS ARENT YOU ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> Oh, OK, I understand now. Because there are white crazies that justifies flying a couple of airliners into the towers. Let's open the gates and bring in the loving Muslims. If only the whole USA could be a perfect utopia that Dearborn Michigan has become.


Well,Michigan did quit poisoning the water . . . .


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> You and I know darn well when they say Muslims should denounce terrorism they mean Middle Eastern people.
> 
> And remind me how many Christians apologized when that man said God told him to blow up the planned parenthood in Colorado.


You may have a point, but there's a difference between lone crazy dudes and well-funded, highly organized groups with agendas. It's much harder to stop one nut case getting orders from crazy voices in his head than members of an organization with known participants and traceable communications.


----------



## jothopo (Jan 21, 2017)

Sometimes hate just feels too good.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Lando74 said:


> You may have a point, but there's a difference between lone crazy dudes and well-funded, highly organized groups with agendas. It's much harder to stop one nut case getting orders from crazy voices in his head than members of an organization with known participants and traceable communications.


Which brings me to the next issue. Every time a white guy commits an act of terrorism he is "mentally ill." Everyone else is an American hating terrorist or violent criminal. What's up with that?

Back to your response -- that's the thing the guy who shot up (not bombed) the planned parenthood had nothing to do with Christians at large - they shouldn't have to apologize for him.

Equally, American Muslims shouldn't have to apologize for the actions of Isis! Since they have nothing to do with them!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Which brings me to the next issue. Every time a white guy commits an acgof terrorism he is "mentally ill." Everyone else is an American hating terrorist or violent criminal. What's up with that?
> 
> Back to your response -- that's the thing the guy who shot up (not bombed) the planned parenthood had nothing to do with Christians at large - they shouldn't have to apologize for him.
> 
> Equally, American Muslims shouldn't have to apologize for the actions of Isis! Since they have nothing to do with them!


OK,OK.
You caught us !
WHITE PEOPLE ARE THE DEVIL !
THE " GREAT WHITE SHATAN" !
Why can not the peoples Chanting " Death to America" come here at will,you Racist " !?!?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You are a BIG FAN OF KILLERS ARENT YOU ?


These are all Pacific Northwest boys. Quite impressive for one region. Go hard or go home.. But seriously, as a female driver that works in Washington state, letting strange men get into my dark car, and taking them to sometimes to quiet dark streets......I better know this S***! Also, before I switched my major in school to computer science, I was a criminal justice major. Every time I hear about a female pax just jumping into any random car and assuming it's her Uber, this stuff comes to mind. Do these dumb B's realize that this state holds the record in serial bad boys?


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> religions such as Christianity, Buddhism, and secular humanism.


Secular humanism is a religion?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> Secular humanism is a religion?


Without a doubt it is.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> These are all Pacific Northwest boys. Quite impressive for one region. Go hard or go home.. But seriously, as a female driver that works in Washington state, letting strange men get into my dark car, and taking them to sometimes to quiet dark streets......I better know this S***! Also, before I switched my major in school to computer science, I was a criminal justice major. Every time I hear about a female pax just jumping into any random car and assuming it's her Uber, this stuff comes to mind. Do these dumb B's realize that this state holds the record in serial bad boys?


It's good that you changed majors because you didn't seam to really absorb the part about how the FBI classifies crimes.


Shangsta said:


> Which brings me to the next issue. Every time a white guy commits an act of terrorism he is "mentally ill." Everyone else is an American hating terrorist or violent criminal. What's up with that?


And this goes for you too square jaw. A serial killer is not a terrorist. A spree killer might be but probably isn't. What makes it terrorism is motivation, NOT being terrifying. Terrifying and terrorism are not the same words.

Terrorism is the deliberate targeting of a civilian population in order to effect a political goal. Going into a movie theater and shooting the place up has nothing to do with politics. That guy was crazy and you know he's crazy. You want proof? Imagine you know his parents and they're coming over for dinner and they say hey my kid just got let out of the nuthouse, can I bring him along? You're going to say no. And you know why? Because the motherfather is crazy that's why. He walked into a movie theater and started shooting people for no reason at all. That's crazy.

On the other hand when you walk into your work place with a gun to shoot the place up because you want the U.S. govt. to stop supporting the Israeli military yes, that's crazy but not being crazy isn't part of the definition of terrorism. You have civilian targets and a political motivation. That's terrorism.

This why are white people called crazy and brown people are murderers, and Arabs are labeled terrorists and black people just all get killed by cops on site thing is pure bullshit.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Without a doubt it is.


And another thing. I know what a humanist is and I know what secular is and it's not religion. You're off your nut!


----------



## MajJGrant (Feb 2, 2017)

This Uber driver voted for Trump, supports Trump and supports the ban on immigrants from the same countrise Obama and Clinton banned. It's not a ban in muslims, although it should be.


----------



## MajJGrant (Feb 2, 2017)

iropyro said:


> Uber drivers,
> Authorities at airports are detaining Muslims and enforcing the bigoted, islamophobic Muslim ban. NYC cab drivers have already joined the resistance and are refusing to service JFK until Muslims stop being detained and deported at the airport. Many uber drivers are acting as scab strike breakers and standing on the wrong side of history.
> Please join the resistance and don't service your major airports until Muslim ban is lifted.
> 
> Thank you


Bigoted islamophobes muslim ban? You are kidding right? Well first, it's not a ban on Muslims. If it were there would be so many other countries on that list. Second, when you islamophobia, you implies we fear Islam, because a phobia is a fear. Trust me, we don't fear Islam. We hate it! It's dangerous, intolerant, treats women poorly, murders gays, seeks to abolish Christians, Jews and anyone who does not convert to Islam, and seeks to destroy our way of life. As a former soldier in the US Army, I would raise my arms to fight Islam and protect our nation, any day. However, with respect to liberals who don't get it, I will not raise my arms to protect them since they hate guns.


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Australian here just want to weigh in on the debate. I think the ban is terrible. It does not go far enough. It should include Saudi Arabia and several other countries.

Regarding the displaced refugees, maybe some safe zone should be created in their own countries and Western countries could use their humanitarian budgets to fortify the area until peace and stability can occur.

On a side note, i picked up an Iranian man last night and he told me he loves Trump and he thinks the ban is fantastic. Of course, you don't see the media reporting on his views. He is a secular iranian and thinks Muslims will establish a caliphate in the West if we don't keep them out.


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

MajJGrant said:


> This Uber driver voted for Trump, supports Trump and supports the ban on immigrants from the same countrise Obama and Clinton banned. It's not a ban in muslims, although it should be.


Very Well said. Islam is an ideology that needs to be eliminated from this earth. I find it so hypocritical that the people protesting the travel ban are also supporters of gay rights. Well, make up your mind people. You can have muslims and gay rights in the same country. It has never happened. I support gay rights and that is why i fully support Trump.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

So let me get this straight. Its ok for muslim countries to ban visiting israelis but it is not ok for america to institute rules governing muslims seeking permanent asylum? Got it.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> I am no bleeding heart liberal but are white people responsible for every school shooter?
> 
> I never understood the "Muslims are responsible for terrorism" line


Let me explain it for you. White school shooters (leftist media only reports the white ones) have a small target in sight and it is usually other white students. It is almost always a result of bullying or mental instability not a mainstay religious agenda and parental guidance. Muslim terrorists have whole continents in mind. Literally muslim exremists want to wipe us ALL off the face of the earth. Got it? Not every muslim is a terrorist but every muslim terrorist wants to wipe all of us from the face of the earth.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Please take your agenda elsewhere. You've posted this exact thing all over this forum and slowly each is being removed... how about you also speak about the drivers that are US citizens and can't make a descent wage? And how about you mention all the middle eastern countries who are also refusing to take refugees? Don't be so one sided.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...y-doing-so-exposes-them-to-risk-of-terrorism/
> 
> And this...


This from the same website that brought us this:

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2015/12/08/birth-control-makes-women-unattractive-and-crazy/

Love the part where they reference "man meat."

That's some journalism there.


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

I find the title of this thread to be ironic.
If you were really against hate you would support the ban against this most hateful and homophobic ideology- islam.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fubernuber said:


> So let me get this straight. Its ok for muslim countries to ban visiting israelis but it is not ok for america to institute rules governing muslims seeking permanent asylum? Got it.


But Mom, Johnny does it!!!!

Just because other countries do something doesn't make it right.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CoolAnt said:


> Very Well said. Islam is an ideology that needs to be eliminated from this earth. I find it so hypocritical that the people protesting the travel ban are also supporters of gay rights. Well, make up your mind people. You can have muslims and gay rights in the same country. It has never happened. I support gay rights and that is why i fully support Trump.


It's hard to have LGBT rights and Christians. That's why I don't support ANY religion. It's not Muslims trying to pass laws about who's using which bathroom, it's the likes of Dan Patrick.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But Mom, Johnny does it!!!!
> 
> Just because other countries do something doesn't make it right.


Go live in manhattan then. The idiots protesting the ban are prime targets of muslim extremists.


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's hard to have LGBT rights and Christians. That's why I don't support ANY religion. It's not Muslims trying to pass laws about who's using which bathroom, it's the likes of Dan Patrick.


I am athiest so i agree but generally Christianity has moved on from the dark ages and most Christians or people raised with christian values are now accepting. You can't say the same for Islam. All but 1 muslim majority country kills LGBT people. That is barbaric. What an awful religion. I welcome the people but only if they leave their religion behind.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I frequent a grocery store owner by a pakistani muslim. I clean his snow as his store front is adjacent to my property. I cut his tree down as it was shedding leaves on my roof. He gives me coffee and a loosie when i am there. We help each other i should say. He is a very nice polite and down to earth guy. For years i noticed his screen always had some muslim cleric in the background. Never thought anything of it until recently curiousity got the best of me. I looked him up and sure enough he will qualify to be on the extreme side with anti american and anti israely rhetoric. My relationship with the grocery ownet has not changed one bit. I shake his hand everytime and we shoot the $hit as always. The only thing that changed is my understanding of the muslim culture and religion. I now believe that they have no issue selling, dealing, driving or breaking bread with the infidel as long as they are the minority. This is where i realized that being accepting, rational and open minded to other people unlike myself is infact self defeating and detrimental to the well being of my offspring. Its a dog eat dog world and american leftists and liberals are domesticated cats that cozy up to you, purr and wiggle but then run away as soon as they are kicked


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> And another thing. I know what a humanist is and I know what secular is and it's not religion. You're off your nut!


You don't know what you think you know. Or you were mis-educated. Pick one. Secular humanism is not that dissimilar to Catholicism. Both are sets of beliefs and prejudices that "guide" adherents through life.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

CoolAnt said:


> Australian here just want to weigh in on the debate. I think the ban is terrible. It does not go far enough. It should include Saudi Arabia and several other countries.
> 
> Regarding the displaced refugees, maybe some safe zone should be created in their own countries and Western countries could use their humanitarian budgets to fortify the area until peace and stability can occur.
> 
> On a side note, i picked up an Iranian man last night and he told me he loves Trump and he thinks the ban is fantastic. Of course, you don't see the media reporting on his views. He is a secular iranian and thinks Muslims will establish a caliphate in the West if we don't keep them out.


What do you think of your country rejecting asylum seekers and sending your rejects to the US? Why is your country acting sane while ours, at least under the Obabbles administration, acting so foolishly? We should not be accepting refugees that other countries have rejected.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> And this goes for you too square jaw. A serial killer is not a terrorist. A spree killer might be but probably isn't. What makes it terrorism is motivation, NOT being terrifying. Terrifying and terrorism are not the same words.
> 
> Terrorism is the deliberate targeting of a civilian population in order to effect a political goal. Going into a movie theater and shooting the place up has nothing to do with politics. That guy was crazy and you know he's crazy. You want proof? Imagine you know his parents and they're coming over for dinner and they say hey my kid just got let out of the nuthouse, can I bring him along? You're going to say no. And you know why? Because the motherfather is crazy that's why. He walked into a movie theater and started shooting people for no reason at all. That's crazy.
> 
> ...


I think that's the first post of yours that I largely agree with. So many people just cannot see even the most meaningful distinctions, which you outline here with clarity. Well done!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> These are all Pacific Northwest boys. Quite impressive for one region. Go hard or go home.. But seriously, as a female driver that works in Washington state, letting strange men get into my dark car, and taking them to sometimes to quiet dark streets......I better know this S***! Also, before I switched my major in school to computer science, I was a criminal justice major. Every time I hear about a female pax just jumping into any random car and assuming it's her Uber, this stuff comes to mind. Do these dumb B's realize that this state holds the record in serial bad boys?


Liberal States breed serial killers ?
Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This from the same website that brought us this:
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2015/12/08/birth-control-makes-women-unattractive-and-crazy/
> 
> ...


That's written by Milo Yiannopolous.

Milo's a master troll and provacateur and by dint of his near-perfect combination of victimhood identity groups (he's a gay British half-Catholic half-Jew who dates black men exclusively). He's the guy the fascists at Berkley rioted over last night, shutting down his right to speak. That's gonna backfire on those fascist snowflakes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Secular humanism is a religion?


 . . . . you never know. . . 
Do you have a moment to speak about the Great Church of Pastafarian ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CoolAnt said:


> Australian here just want to weigh in on the debate. I think the ban is terrible. It does not go far enough. It should include Saudi Arabia and several other countries.
> 
> Regarding the displaced refugees, maybe some safe zone should be created in their own countries and Western countries could use their humanitarian budgets to fortify the area until peace and stability can occur.
> 
> On a side note, i picked up an Iranian man last night and he told me he loves Trump and he thinks the ban is fantastic. Of course, you don't see the media reporting on his views. He is a secular iranian and thinks Muslims will establish a caliphate in the West if we don't keep them out.


This is an excellent idea which is gaining traction.
Safe zones in the native countries.
Instead of Soros dream of a world without borders and a single Central Bank Controlled World Currency with Global Taxes !


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> Which brings me to the next issue. Every time a white guy commits an act of terrorism he is "mentally ill." Everyone else is an American hating terrorist or violent criminal. What's up with that?
> 
> Back to your response -- that's the thing the guy who shot up (not bombed) the planned parenthood had nothing to do with Christians at large - they shouldn't have to apologize for him.
> 
> Equally, American Muslims shouldn't have to apologize for the actions of Isis! Since they have nothing to do with them!


Well it depends on the situation. I'm sure there are some American hating terrorists who are also mentally ill - in fact one would hope these people aren't in their right minds because that's almost more scary. But the distinction is whether or not they had ties to or backing from a terrorist organization.

And I never said or implied American muslims should have to apologize for the actions of groups like ISIS. However, nation states that support or harbor such groups - if it can be proven - most certainly should. The unfortunate truth is that at the moment Islam has a much larger problem with terrorists using it as a banner than other religions do.

Christians certainly have had their moments in the past (Holy Roman Empire, crusades, etc). And there been no shortage of deadly cults in the last several decades. But surely it can't be a stretch to imagine the difficulty of separating thousands of terrorist acts done in the name of Islam with the religion itslef. Islam may not be the problem, but it does have a very big image problem to deal with regardless.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Kermit the Frog was detained at the airport it seems his felt was made in Yemen


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

iropyro said:


> Uber drivers,
> Authorities at airports are detaining Muslims and enforcing the bigoted, islamophobic Muslim ban. NYC cab drivers have already joined the resistance and are refusing to service JFK until Muslims stop being detained and deported at the airport. Many uber drivers are acting as scab strike breakers and standing on the wrong side of history.
> Please join the resistance and don't service your major airports until Muslim ban is lifted.
> 
> Thank you


Time and time again Taxi's have said we are not "real drivers" Why the sudden change of thinking? If we are not real/professional drivers, who cares if we pick up?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Liberal States breed serial killers ?
> Hmmmmmmmm


Look em up. Can't explain it. Makes no sense to me either.


----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)

iropyro said:


> Uber drivers,
> Authorities at airports are detaining Muslims and enforcing the bigoted, islamophobic Muslim ban. NYC cab drivers have already joined the resistance and are refusing to service JFK until Muslims stop being detained and deported at the airport. Many uber drivers are acting as scab strike breakers and standing on the wrong side of history.
> Please join the resistance and don't service your major airports until Muslim ban is lifted.
> 
> Thank you


THERE IS NO MUSLIM BAN, NEVER WAS, AND NEVER WILL BE, IF THERE WAS A MUSLIM BAN THEN......

The population of Saudi Arabia is 28.83 million. 98%-99% are Muslim. Their entry into the United States is not suspended by this executive order.

The population of Indonesia is 249.9 million. 87.2% are Muslim. Their entry into the United States is not suspended by this executive order.

The population of Pakistan is 182.1 million. 96.4% are Muslim. Their entry into the United States is not suspended by this executive order.

The population of Turkey is 74.93 million. 98% are Muslim. Their entry into the United States is not suspended by this executive order.

The population of Morocco is 33.01 million. 98.7% are Muslim. Their entry into the United States is not suspended by this executive order.

The population of Egypt is 80 million. 88% are Muslim. Their entry into the United States is not suspended by this executive order.

The population of Uzbekistan is 30.24 million. 96.3% are Muslim. Their entry into the United States is not suspended by this executive order.

The population of Jordan is 6.45 million. 93% are Muslim. Their entry into the United States is not suspended by this executive order.

India is a little different. The population of India is 1.32 billion. 14.9% are Muslim. That seems trivial until you remember that 14.9% of 1.32 billion amounts to roughly 180 million Muslims. Their entry into the United States is not suspended by this executive order.

I could go on with dozens of more statistics from the roughly 40 predominately Muslim nations on the planet. The numbers clearly indicate that President Trump's Executive order on enforcing the Visa Waiver Program Improvement and Terrorist Travel Prevention Act of 2015 in which Congress identified 7 nations and President Obama signed off on is absolutely not a "Muslim ban." It is not any more of a "Muslim ban" than suspending German nationals from entry into the United States during WWI and WWII was a "Christian ban"

You can argue that the wrong nations are targeted (Saudi Arabia comes to mind)

You can argue that it's an affront to the American idea of freedom that's repeated incessantly.

You can argue that it's not the best solution. And may even have some unintended consequences.

It is a hastily made, intellectually dishonest, and logically flawed assertion to say that there is a "Muslim ban" in place.

Even the word ban is misleading. It is a 120 day suspension.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> It's good that you changed majors because you didn't seam to really absorb the part about how the FBI classifies crimes.
> 
> And this goes for you too square jaw. A serial killer is not a terrorist. A spree killer might be but probably isn't. What makes it terrorism is motivation, NOT being terrifying. Terrifying and terrorism are not the same words.
> 
> ...


That's why I said bad boys, not all were serial killers. True I wasn't even around when most of that went down, but in talking to these Washington state locals that remembered this and lived through it, they said it was truly terrifying and no one is going to tell them how they are supposed to feel about that. I only took C.J. for one quarter and no they didn't spend all quarter going over serial bad boys. I seemed (not seamed ) to absorb that. Still I got a 3.5 and now I'm getting a 3.8 in Comp Sci so whatevs....I'd probably get a 4.0 if I wasn't tired from Ubering at night. Also like I said, I was on Canal Street on 911. Not watching it on some edited west coast news feed. I was sitting on my bicycle when the 2nd plane hit. So I got a first class lesson in terrorism but FWI, we were also all terrified by what we saw, heard, and smelled.


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey that's great while they're at it check to see how many fake docs they have SSN DL PP GC then how many freebees they are getting here in good ol America EBT Card, Section 8 free medical free celly free vouchers....you know all that everyday stuff us stupid Americans actually have to pay for. Keep up the good work President Trump. Build the wall, cancel the visas.


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> sorry I'm Mexican I have my own problem....


LOLOLOLOL.....ya gotta love Dallas bro....Uber on


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uberdummy said:


> Hey that's great while they're at it check to see how many fake docs they have SSN DL PP GC then how many freebees they are getting here in good ol America EBT Card, Section 8 free medical free celly free vouchers....you know all that everyday stuff us stupid Americans actually have to pay for. Keep up the good work President Trump. Build the wall, cancel the visas.


stop your texas bs, get educated. no illegal is entitled to any of those benefits. (my sister is a social worker)


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> stop your texas bs, get educated. no illegal is entitled to any of those benefits. (my sister is a social worker)


Rofl! Shows what you know. It's down to a science here in Texas. I can buy a green card a SS card and a DL off a food truck here. Talk the talk and walk the walk when you're a border state bucko.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uberdummy said:


> Rofl! Shows what you know. It's down to a science here in Texas. I can buy a green card a SS card and a DL off a food truck here. Talk the talk and walk the walk when you're a border state bucko.


 the govt will check the SS , you cant just have a phoney one. do i think some might cheat the system of course happens everywhere in life , but the way some talk is highly exaggerated on what an illegal is entitled to benefit wise. and as i said i know personally as my sister does it for a living.


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> the govt will check the SS , you cant just have a phoney one. do i think some might cheat the system of course happens everywhere in life , but the way some talk is highly exaggerated on what an illegal is entitled to benefit wise. and as i said i know personally as my sister does it for a living.


You don't have a clue what it's like in a state that Obama turned the border into a joke. STFU about things you know nothing about. Think you know it all because your sis is a social worker? Rat herder is more like it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uberdummy said:


> You don't have a clue what it's like in a state that Obama turned the border into a joke. STFU about things you know nothing about. Think you know it all because your sis is a social worker? Rat herder is more like it.


You are the dumb hick that knows nothing and just assumes what his toothless friends in the f150 told him .


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Let me explain it for you. White school shooters (leftist media only reports the white ones) have a small target in sight and it is usually other white students. It is almost always a result of bullying or mental instability not a mainstay religious agenda and parental guidance. Muslim terrorists have whole continents in mind. Literally muslim exremists want to wipe us ALL off the face of the earth. Got it? Not every muslim is a terrorist but every muslim terrorist wants to wipe all of us from the face of the earth.


Nope, look up the stats. 9 out of 10 school shootings were carried out by a white male.

I know you only read daily storm but find someone objective, K pumpkin?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Uberdummy said:


> Hey that's great while they're at it check to see how many fake docs they have SSN DL PP GC then how many freebees they are getting here in good ol America EBT Card, Section 8 free medical free celly free vouchers....you know all that everyday stuff us stupid Americans actually have to pay for. Keep up the good work President Trump. Build the wall, cancel the visas.


Lots of misinformation here

Actually the people on visas and green cards rarely use public assistance. The Indians on h1b visas at Microsoft and Amazon make 3 times what you make.

Part of immigrating to the US legally is proVing you can support yourself.

The immigrants who rely on public help are illegal immigrants from South of the US


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Nope, look up the stats. 9 out of 10 school shootings were carried out by a white male.
> 
> I know you only read daily storm but find someone objective, K pumpkin?


Feds post different statistics entirely. Black people are responsible for the overwhelming majority of gun crime. Why would that statistic not apply to schools? It is possible but i am sceptical. Where do you pull that statistic? Is that a mass school shooting star or just any school shooting? Why am i a pumkin? Is that like a cupcake?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Lots of misinformation here
> 
> Actually the people on visas and green cards rarely use public assistance. The Indians on h1b visas at Microsoft and Amazon make 3 times what you make.
> 
> ...


You must not live in ny. There is a healthy mix of all types of identities living on handouts. Hispanics do make up a larget percentage of the illegal count but one can not say that more of them are on public assistance in terms of percent of population. That is important to note. Saying it the way you said it sounds like you mean hispanics are more likely to get handouts than other immigrants which os not true


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> I only took C.J. for one quarter


That explains that but you still don't quite get it


Lissetti said:


> they said it was truly terrifying and no one is going to tell them how they are supposed to feel about that


It doesn't matter if they were terrified or not. Getting murdered is terrifying. Being eaten by a lion is terrifying. Doesn't make the lion a terrorist.

In order to be a terrorist you have to meet two criteria. 
1) Use of violence against a civilian population
2) The goal of the violence is to effect a political outcome.

Serial killers don't generally have a political agenda. If they did and the crime was to further that agenda they'd be terrorists.

And to the notion that white people are never labeled terrorists, look at Ted Kaczynski, look at the guys that bombed Oklahoma City, the guy that bombed the Olympics. They are all terrorists.

Civilian population, political agendas.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

iropyro said:


> Uber drivers,
> Authorities at airports are detaining Muslims and enforcing the bigoted, islamophobic Muslim ban. NYC cab drivers have already joined the resistance and are refusing to service JFK until Muslims stop being detained and deported at the airport. Many uber drivers are acting as scab strike breakers and standing on the wrong side of history.
> Please join the resistance and don't service your major airports until Muslim ban is lifted.
> 
> Thank you


No more muslims..
Have you ever lived in a muslim country or are you one ? I have lived in a muslim country, spent almost 5 years living and working with muslims, sorry but it wasnt all nice and positive.

now for those already here, if they be law abiding and are willing and able to work instead of living off the welfare system, then thats great. But if not, they should be sent back to what ever crap hole they came from.

and for 2nd time, yea, i know im an ahole.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> You must not live in ny. There is a healthy mix of all types of identities living on handouts. Hispanics do make up a larget percentage of the illegal count but one can not say that more of them are on public assistance in terms of percent of population. That is important to note. Saying it the way you said it sounds like you mean hispanics are more likely to get handouts than other immigrants which os not true


I didn't say hispanics are the only ones on handouts. I said most people who are here on green cards and visas are not on wellfare. It's expensive to get them.

Most people on welfare are low income/low education Americans.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Feds post different statistics entirely. Black people are responsible for the overwhelming majority of gun crime. Why would that statistic not apply to schools? It is possible but i am sceptical. Where do you pull that statistic? Is that a mass school shooting star or just any school shooting? Why am i a pumkin? Is that like a cupcake?


Black gun violence is very different from Mass shootings, specifically shooting up a school. Black gun violence is typically gang related and involves one or two targets who the perpetual usually knows.

School shooters often shoot everyone on sight, including people they don't even know.

You can bury your head in the sand if you choose but you have a greater chance of being killed by a mentally ill white guy than an Islamic terrorist.

https://www.statista.com/statistics/476456/mass-shootings-in-the-us-by-shooter-s-race/


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> You are the dumb hick that knows nothing and just assumes what his toothless friends in the f150 told him .


I love it a Virginia hillbilly calling me a hick lololololol


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Black gun violence is very different from Mass shootings, specifically shooting up a school. Black gun violence is typically gang related and involves one or two targets who the perpetual usually knows.
> 
> School shooters often shoot everyone on sight, including people they don't even know.
> 
> ...


That actually depends where you live. If you live in manhattan you will likely be killed by islamic terrorist.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

But what does Scientology say about all this? Professors?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> Let me explain it for you. White school shooters (leftist media only reports the white ones) have a small target in sight and it is usually other white students. It is almost always a result of bullying or mental instability not a mainstay religious agenda and parental guidance. Muslim terrorists have whole continents in mind. Literally muslim exremists want to wipe us ALL off the face of the earth. Got it? Not every muslim is a terrorist but every muslim terrorist wants to wipe all of us from the face of the earth.





Emp9 said:


> the govt will check the SS , you cant just have a phoney one. do i think some might cheat the system of course happens everywhere in life , but the way some talk is highly exaggerated on what an illegal is entitled to benefit wise. and as i said i know personally as my sister does it for a living.


A friend of mine just got through paying taxes,on income he never received !
Turns out he applied for a job he never got. Set the clipboard down with the application at the receptionists window. She wasn't there. An illegal came behind him,put his contact number on the application. Changed the tax form to no tax withheld. Worked for a year on my friends social security number !
Then my friend had to pay the illegals taxes !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BbKtKeanu said:


> But what does Scientology say about all this? Professors?


Scientology says if refugees had progressed to a clear state and had defended their homeland,they would not be refugees now !
Perhaps BORDER CONTROL would have helped ?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> A friend of mine just got through paying taxes,on income he never received !
> Turns out he applied for a job he never got. Set the clipboard down with the application at the receptionists window. She wasn't there. An illegal came behind him,put his contact number on the application. Changed the tax form to no tax withheld. Worked for a year on my friends social security number !
> Then my friend had to pay the illegals taxes !


wait , when you are hired they will require a copy of his DL and SS card which is sent to HR. so this seems odd that they would just go by the app.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> I am no bleeding heart liberal but are white people responsible for every school shooter?
> 
> I never understood the "Muslims are responsible for terrorism" line


Muslims as in "their countries", I was just generalizing their group, who is responsible for white shooters? The health department.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Black gun violence is very different from Mass shootings, specifically shooting up a school. Black gun violence is typically gang related and involves one or two targets who the perpetual usually knows.
> 
> School shooters often shoot everyone on sight, including people they don't even know.
> 
> ...


More goofiness. And then let's repeat the old saw about how there's never been a black serial killer and black people never commit suicide. This country needs to get over this notion that there's any difference between races. We're all the products of our environment.


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> FYI
> It is not a Muslim ban. It is an action to keep our country secure.


the thing is, it won't....


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

BbKtKeanu said:


> But what does Scientology say about all this? Professors?


Tom Cruise don't come out of the closet


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> That actually depends where you live. If you live in manhattan you will likely be killed by islamic terrorist.


Based on what? How many deaths in the past 15 years were causes by Islamic terrorism in NY? You are more likely to get shot by a gang member or active shooteer.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Based on what? How many deaths in the past 15 years were causes by Islamic terrorism in NY? You are more likely to get shot by a gang member or active shooteer.


Islamic terrorists dont have me in their crosshairs living in nyc suburbs. Their target always had and always will be most populated areas. The irony is these leftist protesters are marching to their own deaths. 15 years perhaps none. 16 years ago 3000+ people perished and tens of millions were affected directly. Not to mention hundreds of millions indirectly. That is what you are defending while reading your liberal hitpiece against white terrorists that are at most guilty of being insane. There are hundreds of millions of muslims globally that will be singing in the streets or in private if these liberal nuts in manhattan get wiped off the planet. Ofcourse you dont believe that. I am just some paranoid racist none of what i say is reality and 911 was an inside job


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

iropyro said:


> Uber drivers,
> Authorities at airports are detaining Muslims and enforcing the bigoted, islamophobic Muslim ban. NYC cab drivers have already joined the resistance and are refusing to service JFK until Muslims stop being detained and deported at the airport. Many uber drivers are acting as scab strike breakers and standing on the wrong side of history.
> Please join the resistance and don't service your major airports until Muslim ban is lifted.
> 
> Thank you


In order to be a ****ing SCAB you need to have a Strike which has to be authorized by the National Union. Being there is no union for Uber drivers there can be no strike! Now if your definition of a scab is someone that doesn't protest something you find offensive and are protesting them yes I am a scab in your mind anyway. Fyi if I didn't work every time someone found something offensive I'd never work! The D's policy is outrageous amd discriminatory but that doesn't give you the right to call drivers who don't protect scabs as far as I'm concerned you're just as bad as the D.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Lots of misinformation here
> 
> Actually the people on visas and green cards rarely use public assistance. The Indians on h1b visas at Microsoft and Amazon make 3 times what you make.
> 
> ...


LOL. No.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> More goofiness. And then let's repeat the old saw about how there's never been a black serial killer and black people never commit suicide. This country needs to get over this notion that there's any difference between races. We're all the products of our environment.


Wait . . . black gun violence is worse than stainless steel gun violence ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

75drive said:


> In order to be a &%[email protected]!*ing SCAB you need to have a Strike which has to be authorized by the National Union. Being there is no union for Uber drivers there can be no strike! Now if your definition of a scab is someone that doesn't protest something you find offensive and are protesting them yes I am a scab in your mind anyway. Fyi if I didn't work every time someone found something offensive I'd never work! The D's policy is outrageous amd discriminatory but that doesn't give you the right to call drivers who don't protect scabs as far as I'm concerned you're just as bad as the D.


Protestors that NEVER work know NOTHING about unions !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Paul Vincent said:


> Tom Cruise don't come out of the closet


They get a BIG chunk of his paychecks .


----------

